# My newest beige/black tri litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, the eyes just started to open last night, and there are a couple of very nicely bold set of markings in this group.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

sooo jelous, really wish we had tris here. I do wander why someone hasn't imported before now.

Gorgeous babies!

Vi x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!  I love getting feedback on my posts with pictures. I am trying to redo my beige/black lines as most of them have gotten mixed up with a siamese dilution factor, which gives all kind of odd, blurry, swirling parking patterns, which are interesting, and sometimes quite lovely, but don't fit the growing standards that are being developed which specify discreet patches of color unmixed with any other hue on a background of white. This litter may have a couple of meeces with the right stuff for that. It works best with c^ch or c^e.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

They are really striking with those markings


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, they are very lovely. My yellow tris are where my heart really lies, though. I don't think anyone else has used the tri gene in that way. (The fellow who sent me my first two transgenic meeces did try to breed yellow tris, but gave up after a couple of generations. It took me four and five litters in two lines before I saw solid patches of different hues.) I was so glad to see that the transgenic factor didn't affect eyes much if at all, because my red-eyed yellow tris are a source of great happiness. I bet there are folks who have tris over there; the Finns have seen them, a couple of them told me it was no big deal and besides I didn't really know what I was doing, to which I replied, "Yeah, that's right, no one really knows what's really going on with these transgenic animals. That's the kind of the whole point of breeding as an investigative tool."


----------

